# massive birds and fish dead on new year



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is quite scary, we can also use this for *sudden death symptom * for fish hobby.


----------



## splat (Nov 17, 2010)

is this the canary in the coal mine? that's really distressing


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I heard about this from a friend. Pretty crazy... Doubt it was fireworks though, that sounds pretty hoaky.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Equally as crazy but sounds more likely than fireworks killing 5000:


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Kinda creepy but believable.....



effox said:


> Equally as crazy but sounds more likely than fireworks killing 5000:


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

> Kinda creepy but believable.....


Very creepy!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Here comes 2012 lol. Time to go hide underground....


----------

